# Donald Trump shape mod



## ruwix (Mar 31, 2019)

This is my new Trump Cube.
I have a *time-lapse video* about the 3D drawing, I hope you'll like it


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 1, 2019)

This is highly disturbing.

It will forever haunt my nightmares.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 2, 2019)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 2, 2019)

Cool! I think Scooby Doo would be interesting to see next.


----------



## leven Williams (Apr 2, 2019)

Man I'd love to do some M moves on his face. Ah. Satisfying...


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Apr 5, 2019)

(nose sticking through the brain)


----------



## BadMotherFPerm (Jun 1, 2019)

This is terrific, it really is. Make modding great again.


----------

